# The Pokemon World Cup - Semifinals



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, it's down to four now! This is absolutely vital now. By the way, ゼニガメ26, Mudkip, Shining Eevee, and Kinova, if you're reading this, watch carefully, because you each nominated a Pokemon still in this, and the winning nominator gets first pick next year along with the defending champion. So, get voting!


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on Gardevoir, you can beat Lugia! Look! you have the lead!


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 23, 2008)

Umbreon~


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay, the RNG is kind this time! Go !


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 23, 2008)

Umbreon.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 23, 2008)

hell yes lugia


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jul 23, 2008)

I choose you!
!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 23, 2008)

Screw you, Lugia! I'm voting Umbreon!

At least Quilly gets a chance next year...


----------



## Mercury (Jul 23, 2008)

As Mudkip is gone, I choose Umbreon!


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2008)

Lugia!  Lugia! Gooooooooooooo Lugia!


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Jul 23, 2008)

C'mon, Umbreon!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 23, 2008)

LUGIA! GO FOR IT! DESTROY ALL OTHER CONTESTANTS!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2008)

Umbreon!!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

Voted Lugia this time. Honestly though, I want both Lugia and Umbreon to win D: And Gardevoir too


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 24, 2008)

SCYTHER!!! SLASH YOUR WAY TO VICTORY!!


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 24, 2008)

Go Scyther! Show them all that bugs aren't crap!


----------



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2008)

Alabaster said:


> Mudkip ... if you're reading this, watch carefully, because you ... nominated a Pokemon still in this


I SEE NO MUDKIP.

Anyways, Gardevoir.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia pwns!!!


----------

